# plant identification needed



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

cant provide photos right now but it kinda looks like a pine tree, its green is not very bright, is long and with a reddish brown stem


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Borneo fern? Hornwort? All i can think of now. Pictures are pretty much needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

looks like this but darker
http://www.pondsplantsandmore.com/v/vspfiles/photos/PSH_Hornwort-2.jpg
and the stem is reddish brown


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is hornwort. Is yours cabomba?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

sure, it looks like it!...can you tell me what this plant needs? what can i do and what i cant?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well all you really need to do is plant it. It is pretty hardy. Good lighting, root tabs, and excel will help it grow. What is your light and substrate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

ugh...natural light note the tank is not by the window but is not in a dark place
and the substrate is that fine gravel... the guy at the store told me that it didnt need anything extra from being planted (but i dont believe him much)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So there is no actual light?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

nope... is pretty much in a bowl


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh lol. Than you can do this. 
Steps-
Go to home depot and get a clamp light, like 5 bucks. Dont get the big one.
Than go to walmart and go to the fish isle. There will be an aquarium compact florescent. DONT GET THE INCANDESCENT. Another 5 bucks. 

So 10 bucks (around) for a diy light that works. 

Also do you have a heater? If not get a tetra submersible heater, rated for 2-10 gallons. It is sort of needed for a betta to thrive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Or you can use a desktop lamp as well if there is no place to clamp the light onto the tank/bowl.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The thing with desk lamps IMO is they heat up, and get very hot. That is why i dont use them. But maybe not all do it. I dont know, so dont hold me up to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

nope...im pretty much in the ''lets improvise'' side
temp is not a problem since its hella hot here ( pretty much steady 84ºF)
about the light, hmm i have some pictures of where the plants are, wanna see?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's the bulb in the desk lamp, they don't heat up as much with CFL's in them compared to incandescents. Most desk lamps have incandescent's so there's where the issue comes in lol. But CFL's shouldn't heat up that much and don't with the light I'm using at least.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

okay...here is the set up in the tank ( awful tank i know)
http://i59.tinypic.com/2j3itev.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/2l8dwg7.jpg
here is a closeup of the plants with flash
http://i58.tinypic.com/29zewzt.jpg
here is the location of said tank (look at the computer, lol) also note is 4 pm...there is usually much more non direct sunlight
http://i59.tinypic.com/25ssj7p.jpg
this is a shot where the other batch is (tall glass vase next to the sofa)
http://i61.tinypic.com/28rphyo.jpg
here is a closeup of the plants in there
http://i57.tinypic.com/2qi3bix.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/5vynug.jpg


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would definitely get a clamp light and the walmart bulb. It doesnt look like enough light. I would also put all the plants in with the betta. He will love them. Also i would get some root tabs. As well as flourish excel and comprehensive. But those are not needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

anything DIY i can make? im on low budget, im afraid they dont sell that stuff for aquarium plants around here (i live in colombia)
do you know any DIY fertilizer i can make?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont no. Can you get the stuff for a light? Your LFS will probably have some plant fert. The light is more important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

can i use a lanter while i get the lamp?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That may work for a little bit. But i would say no longer than a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, clip on lamp with a CFL bulb 13 watt 6500k daylight should work + root tabs. I wouldn't worry about fertilizer. Just stick with root tabs.

I love that long vase. Gives me ideas of a plant only aquarium.


----------

